# What exciting product can we put in 5.25" drive bay?



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all,

What exciting product can we put in 5.25" drive bay?

I have Antec lan boy air and I just hate those 5.25 drive bay covers and I want to replace them with some new 5.25 drive stuff.

Well, I have already bought NZXT sentry mix 6 channel fan controller buy still have 2 drives to go.

I am using external dvd writter and dont want to buy those logo havinf dvd writers in there.

Please suggest.

below is my system


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2013)

michael said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What exciting product can we put in 5.25" drive bay?
> 
> ...



Fans are a good filler


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a 240 radiator filling mine


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Fans are a good filler


But I have no space for fans now I have beautiful fan controller with 6 led colors.
EDIT:----however i would have also loved card reader to go there , but i hate text or and logo written over it.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)

radiator, fans, disco ball, rad or res, pc safe or flat panel display for temps facing in.


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> radiator, fans, disco ball, rad or res, pc safe or flat panel display for temps facing in.



pc safe ?????
disco ball ???
rad  ???
res ????


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 12, 2013)

LCD display... but seriously, you don't need ANYTHING else on that case just the pictures gave me a headache  jk matey each to their own


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)

yea pc safe... a safe that fits in the pc lol

disco ball... check youtube for LED/laser disco ball

not sure if youre watercooled but theres plenty of water stuff that would fit


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> LCD display... but seriously, you don't need ANYTHING else on that case just the pictures gave me a headache  jk matey each to their own


headache ???
 How is my case. you did not like it? LCD which one ???


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2013)

michael said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What exciting product can we put in 5.25" drive bay?
> 
> ...



If you can't think of anything, you don't need to put anything there.


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> If you can't think of anything, you don't need to put anything there.


I have thought of key bay and even  glass cut bay, but I need to know others view too.
by the way why do you always comment harshlyshadedshushadedshu


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 12, 2013)

michael said:


> by the way why do you always comment harshly



He's just being pragmatic... and snarky.  Looking at the pics, I couldn't even see where the bay was.


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea pc safe... a safe that fits in the pc lol
> 
> disco ball... check youtube for LED/laser disco ball
> 
> not sure if youre watercooled but theres plenty of water stuff that would fit



still dot understand what is pc safe is , any link showing the same ?

EDIT:- *IS THE ANYTHING LIKE VOLUME CONTROLLER WHICH I PUT IN THERE?*


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2013)

http://lifehacker.com/5901572/five-...mputers-unused-bays-and-a-few-ridiculous-ones

that thread has a few options, I would go for the cup holder and easy bake oven....okay, maybe the screen too.


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> http://lifehacker.com/5901572/five-...mputers-unused-bays-and-a-few-ridiculous-ones
> 
> that thread has a few options, i would go for the cup holder and easy bake oven....okay, maybe the screen too.


wow........exciting stuffs


----------



## shovenose (Jul 12, 2013)

NZXT Sentry Mesh


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

shovenose said:


> NZXT Sentry Mesh


see the pic i already have it man


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

ohhh myyyyyyyyyy...

what an option from thermaltake a display.....................

Thermaltake 7" Touch Screen LCD Monitor - YouTube


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2013)

I think you will need to find one used, I do believe that is an EOL product.


----------



## michael (Jul 12, 2013)

yes. it is, I want to have something in black.
I would to have either of 2 things.
1. internal speakers bay
2.volume controller.


----------



## Vario (Jul 12, 2013)

Leave it blank or you could do something like this 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NV9DMC/?tag=tec06d-20

and put a 120 in there.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2013)

michael said:


> yes. it is, I want to have something in black.
> I would to have either of 2 things.
> 1. internal speakers bay
> 2.volume controller.



Now that you ask a more specific question, I can give you more of a specific answer. Btw, my comments are not harsh, they are direct and honest. I'm not here to blow smoke.

Here you go: http://www.aerocooler.com/product_info.php?products_id=71


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd save your money for a video card since you don't have one listed in your specs.

I used to have one of these in one of my bays, it was great to keep all my USB cords, thumb drives and such.


----------



## michael (Jul 13, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I'd save your money for a video card since you don't have one listed in your specs.
> 
> I used to have one of these in one of my bays, it was great to keep all my USB cords, thumb drives and such.
> 
> http://www.cyberguys.com/images/prod_images/p45421a.jpg


Hi all thanks for your valuable replies. (I must say this techpowerup.com has done massive help in buying right stuf for me right from MB decision.) 
Well Antec Lan boy has front drawer to keep small stuffs like scews and all. I wan to keep stuff like a gadget.
I would have liked to go or card reader but none card reader which I surfed does not come with cover
I want to make my system more of show case gadget which will have most of the things to show off. I am also planning for remote start stuff. had I been in your country it would have damn easy for me, here in India I almost have to pay double the price of gadget.

Moreover this Antec Lan Boy air as suggested is really a modular cabinet, ohhhhmy we can change its positions many time to make different look, had it been liittle taller ad wide,it would have been master piece.

WELL yes, I am going to plan for graphics card after 5 months or so ,not needed now ,not game lover as of now.(I will at least invest $300 in it.)

What erocker mentioned in latest post is also hard to get here in India.

EDIT:- Well I really dont know whether the NZXT Sentry mix shown as below put off the fans completely or not as I am yet to buy 4 pin molex to 3 pin female adapter. IF NOT THEN  WOULD ALMOST BE A WASTE OF MONEY FOR ME. do you know about it?


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2013)

Wait are you talking about that empty space between and under the giant fans? I think not having anything there adds to the look.


----------



## michael (Jul 13, 2013)

Ohh wow look at these.

I really likes these from frozencpu.com but shipping is toooooooooooo expensive.
Wish I had any other alternatives to get it to India.


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2013)

I ........ Wow. $25 minimum. For some useless switches. Good luck.


----------

